# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Sarosun Piçleri

## atoybil

TüRK MEDYASINDAKİ SOROS BAĞLANTISI 

Kuva-yı Medya atlıları medyamızdaki Soros yuvalarının arasına dalıyor... Dünyanın dört bir yanında milyonlarca dolar harcayıp darbeler tezgahlayan Komplo Hokkabazı George Sorosğun Open Society Institute Assistance Foundation-OSIAF (Açık Toplum Enstitüsü) Türkiyeğde 6 milyon doları aşkın bir para harcadı. Bu paranın hatırı sayılır bir bölümü Sorosğun medya operasyonlarına tahsis edildi. Türkiye'nin anlı şanlı medya temsilcilerinin çoğunun Soros batağında olduğu belirlendi. Bu medya leşkerlerinin arasında kimler yok ki? İşte detaylar: Soros için medyanın taşıdığı büyük önem OSIAF Türkiye Temsilciliği tarafından hazırlanan Mayıs 2005 tarihli Faaliyet Raporuğnun 145. sayfasındaki MEDYA bölümünde ğToplumların kendilerini iyileştirme hedeflerini gerçekleştirebilmeleri için kendileri ile ilgili tespitlerinin olabildiğince gerçeğe yakın olması gerekiyor. Bunun için de topluma ayna tutan medyanın yetkin, çoğulcu ve öz-denetim mekanizmaları doğru işleyen bir alan olmasına gereksinmemiz var. Bu konuda az sayıda projeye mütevazı destekler veren vakfımız, önümüzdeki dönemde kamu yayıncılığı konusunda Avrupa ve Türkiyeğdeki uygulamalara ve reform olanaklarına odaklanmayı planlıyorğ ifadeleriyle gözler önüne seriliyor. Araştırmacı Yazar Mustafa Yıldırımğın Sorosğun dünya üzerindeki operasyonlarını anlatan ğSivil ürümceğin Ağında: Project Democracyğ adlı kitabının 597 sayfasında ğ21 Adımğda Bir ülke Demokratikleştiriliyor diye Nasıl Bölünür? Sömürgeleştirilir?ğ sorusunun tek tek yanıtları sıralanıyor. Bu 21 maddelik operasyonda medyanın rolü ise 12-14. maddelerde şöyle anlatılıyor: ğ12. Yeni propaganda aygıtlarının (radyo, gazete, dergi, televizyon, video yayını ) devreye sokulması. Bilimsel ve magazinsel içerikli, insan hakları ilkeleri üstüne sürdürülen yayınların yoğunlaştırılması. İnsan hakları ihlallerinin yaratılmasıyla sürecin hızlandırılması.
13. Casuslar yerine yayın muhabirleriyle yerinden bilgi elde etmek için yaygın bir yayıncı eğitim programının gerçekleştirilmesi. 
14. Gizli ve yarı gizli istihbarat çalışmalarının azaltılması, buna karşılık medya muhabir ağıyla açık ve yaygın istihbarat toplanması, olanaklıysa Amerikan televizyonlarının yerli şubeleriyle yayına geçilmesi, eksik-yanlış bilgilendirmeyle kitlelerin yönlendirilmesi, eğitim-konferans-gezi düzenleyerek yerel medya ile kalıcı bağlar oluşturulmasığ İşte Sorosğun ğSivil Darbesiğni gerçekleştirmek için Türk medyasında ğprojeğ adı altında fonladığı gazete, dergi, radyo, internet sitesi ve kuruluşlar şunlar: 1. Açık Radyo
2. Açık Site
3. Aydın Doğan Vakfı
4. Basın Enstitüsü Derneği
5. Beyoğlu Gazetesi
6. BİANet
7. Bilgi ve Bellek Dergisi
8. Foreign Policy Dergisi
9. İstanbul Dergisi
10. Medyakronik
11. New Perpectives on Turkey Dergisi
12. Parşömen Dergisi
13. Toplumsal Tarih Dergisi Sorosğun Türk Medyasında çengel attığı kişi ve çevreler arasında Medya Patronu Aydın Doğan ile ilişkisi özel bir önem taşıyor. üünkü Sorosğu ilk kez Türk halkına ğHayırsever Milyarderğ olarak tanıtan Doğan Grubu yayınları oldu. 

Son olarak Mayıs ayında Türkiyeğye gelen Sorosğla çarşaf çarşaf röportaj yapması için Aydın Doğan Evrakta Sahtecilikten Hükümlü Mehmet Ali Birand ve üömezi Can Dündarğı görevlendirdi. Birand ve Dündar, 12 Mayıs 2005 tarihinde Doğan Grubu yayınlarında, eskiden CIAğnın ifa ettiği görevi yapan Sorosğu parlatmak için şu ifadeleri kullandılar: ğCebinden para harcayıp Türkiyeğyi destekleyecekğğ
ğO parasını dünyayı değiştirmeye harcıyorğğ
ğBir işçi lideri kadar devrimci bir üslup kullanıyorğğ
ğO akıllı bir kapitalistğğ
ğTek kişilik bir sivil toplum örgütüğğ Soros ile Aydın Doğan arasındaki ilişki bununla bitmedi. Soros 2003 yılında Aydın Doğan ile birlikte ğprototipe uygunğ gazeteciler yetiştirmek için kolları sıvadılar. OSIAF ve Aydın Doğan Vakfı ortaklaşa ğGazetecilik Sertifika Programığ adı altında genç gazetecileri ğeğittilerğ. Soros tarafından finanse edilen bu ortaklık OSIAFğın Türkiye Temsilciliği Açık Toplum Enstitüsü tarafından hazırlanan metinde Uluslararası Basın Enstitüsü ile yapılmış gibi sunuldu. 

Oysa OSIAFğın New Yorkğtaki ofisi tarafından hazırlanan İngilizce orijinal metinli 2003 Faaliyet Raporuğnda Sorosğun Aydın Doğan Vakfığnı fonladığı açıkça ifade ediliyordu. Soros tarafından fonlanan ğGazetecilik Sertifika Programığnda Ahmet Oktay, Ahmet Yücekök, İzzet Sedes, Ali Saydam, Kemal Aslan, Ali Kırca, İrfan Sapmaz, Mithat Bereket, Can Dündar, Oktay Ekşi, Ferai Tınç, Enis Berberoğlu, Yavuz Baydar, üzdemir İnce, Zeynep Göğüş, Serdar Devrim, Doğan Heper, Ayşen Gür, Nuri üolakoğlu, Ferhat Boratav, Ahu üzyurt, Sami Kohen, Ercüment İşleyen, Hakkı Devrim, Atilla Girgin, Zeki Sözer, Nuriye Akman, Ekrem Dumanlı, Haluk şahin, Yasemin Giritli İnceoğlu, Armağan Emre, Haluk Kabaalioğlu ve Herkül Milas görev aldılar. İşte OSIAF kaynaklarından Soros bağlantılı Medyatikler 1. A.Bülent Timuroğlu
2. Abuzer Pınar
3. Adnan Acar
4. Adnan Arduman
5. Ahmet üakaloz
6. Ahmet Davutoğlu
7. Ahmet Destici
8. Ahmet İnsel
9. Ahmet Kesik
10. Ahmet Oktay
11. Ahmet üzgür
12. Ahmet Uluğ
13. Ahmet Yolalan
14. Ahmet Yücekök
15. Ahu Karasulu
16. Ahu üzyurt
17. Aksu Bora
18. Alev Yentür
19. Ali Bayramoğlu
20. Ali üarkoğlu
21. Ali Danış
22. Ali Eşref Turan
23. Ali Kırca
24. Ali Nesin
25. Ali Saydam
26. Ali şimşek
27. Ali Tayar
28. Alper üekiç
29. Alper Görmüş
30. Alper Kaliber
31. Alper şahin
32. Altuğ Dilli
33. Armağan Emre
34. Arzu şenizel
35. Aslı Attar
36. Aslı Başgöz
37. Aslı ürnek
38. Aslıhan üil
39. Atalay şengül
40. Ataman Onar
41. Atılım Kara
42. Atilla Aksoy
43. Atilla Aslıhan
44. Atilla Dorsay
45. Atilla Girgin
46. Atilla üzkırımlı
47. Attila Karaosmanoğlu
48. Attila Sönmez
49. Avniye Tansuğ
50. Aycan Akdeniz
51. Aydın Aybay
52. Ayhan üilingiroğlu
53. Ayhan Kaya
54. Aykut Köksal
55. Aylin Bozyap
56. Aylin Güneri
57. Ayşe Betül üelik
58. Ayşe Buğra
59. Ayşe üavdar
60. Ayşe Dodanlı
61. Ayşe Erturun
62. Ayşe Güzelbeyoğlu
63. Ayşe Kadıoğlu
64. Ayşe Soysal
65. Ayşe Yırcalı
66. Ayşegül Tansen
67. Ayşen Gür
68. Ayşen Kıral Aydemir
69. Ayşın Candan
70. Ayten Görgün
71. Aytuğ Yıldırım
72. Baki Tezcan
73. Balkan Talu
74. Banu Erginöz
75. Banu Uzpeder
76. Barış Kitapçı
77. Barış Küce
78. Barış Oktay
79. Baskın Oran
80. Başak Er
81. Başak Ertür
82. Batur Fatih İlhan
83. Begüm üzkaynak
84. Belgin Erdoğmuş
85. Beral Madra
86. Berrak Bolluk
87. Berrin Aksöz
88. Betül üelik
89. Binnaz Toprak
90. Biray Kırlı
91. Birsen Acar
92. Bora Balar
93. Burak Akçapar
94. Burak Oder
95. Burak Yalçınyiğit
96. Burcu üopuroğlu
97. Burcu Kuğu
98. Burhan Karaçam
99. Bülent üınar
100. Bülent Namal
101. Can Dikmen
102. Can Dündar
103. Can Ertür
104. Can Paker
105. Can Tekgündüz
106. Canan Pak
107. Caner Beklim
108. Celal Başlangıç
109. Cem üınlar
110. Cem üobanlı
111. Cem Sancar
112. Cem Yegül
113. Cemal Eker
114. Cemal Küçükşahin
115. Cemal Mutlu
116. Cengiz Kırlı
117. Ceylan üzerengin
118. Cezmi Ersöz
119. Coşkun Efendioğlu
120. Cumhur Kılıççıoğlu
121. Cüneyt Atış
122. Cüneyt Birol
123. Cüneyt Işın
124. üağlar Keyder 
125. üela Yuna
126. üiğdem Dalay
127. üiğdem şengül
128. Defne üver
129. Deniz Derman
130. Deniz şengel
131. Deniz Tarba Ceylan
132. Deniz Türkali
133. Deniz Yükseker
134. Derya Beşikçi
135. Derya Demirler
136. Derya Pozcu
137. Didem Pekün
138. Didem Yıldırım
139. Dilek Hepgüler
140. Dilek Kurban
141. Doğan Heper
142. Doğan Hızlan
143. Doruk Yurdesin
144. Durmuş üzdemir
145. Duygu Uçkun
146. E. Fuat Keyman
147. Edgar Morin
148. Efkan üztürk
149. Ege Madra
150. Ekrem Dumanlı
151. Ela Uysal
152. Elvan Alpay
153. Emrah Kolukısa
154. Emre Dölen
155. Emre Kavaz
156. Ender üzkahraman
157. Engin Akın
158. Engin Altaş
159. Engin Eraydın
160. Enis Batur
161. Enis Berberoğlu
162. Eray Aytimur
163. Ercüment İşleyen
164. Erdal Karamercan
165. Erdoğan üner
166. Ergun üzbudun
167. Erinç üzdemir
168. Erkut Yucaoğlu
169. Ersin Davazlı
170. Ersin Kalaycıoğlu
171. Ersin Kalkan
172. Ersin Salman
173. Ertuğrul Kürkçü 
174. Esat Edin
175. Eser Karakaş
176. Esin Ergenç
177. Esma üakır
178. Esra D. Arsan
179. Esra Dardağan
180. Etyen Mahçupyan
181. Evrim Altuğ
182. Fadıl Kocagöz
183. Faruk Eczacıbaşı
184. Fatma Gök
185. Ferai Tınç
186. Ferda Balancar
187. Ferhat Boratav
188. Ferhat Emil
189. Ferhat Kentel
190. Ferhunde Dilara Demir
191. Ferruh Doğan Akdilek
192. Feryal Gürpınar
193. Feza Kürkçüoğlu
194. Figen şakacı
195. Fikret Adaman
196. Fikret İlkiz
197. Filiz Battal 
198. Filiz Koçali
199. Funda Soysal
200. Füsun Aymergen
201. Füsun Erdoğan
202. Füsun üzbilgen 
203. Gencer üzcan
204. Gökçe Tüylüoğlu
205. Gökçer Genç
206. Gökhan üzcan
207. Gökhan Sontuna
208. Gökhan Tümel
209. Göksan Göktaş
210. Göksenin Göksel
211. Gülderen Koşar
212. Güler Kazmacı
213. Gülhan Bilen
214. Gülin Güneri
215. Gülseren Onanç
216. Gülsev Anış
217. Gülten Kazgan
218. Gülten Yılmaz
219. Gülümhan Tezgör
220. Gündüz Vassaf
221. Gürhan Ertür
222. Gürkan şengül
223. Gürol Irzık
224. Güven Nil
225. Güven Polat
226. H.Eşber Güvenç
227. Hakan Denker
228. Hakan Gökşahin
229. Hakan Karaman
230. Hakan Yılmaz
231. Hakkı Devrim
232. Hakkı Mısırlıoğlu
233. Hakkı Yırtıcı
234. Haldun Dormen
235. Haldun Dostoğlu
236. Halil İbrahim Kara
237. Halis Komili
238. Haluk Kabaalioğlu
239. Haluk Mimaroğlu
240. Haluk şahin
241. Hanife Baş
242. Hapip Atam
243. Hasan Ersel
244. Hasan Kaçan
245. Hasan Karacal
246. Herkül Milas
247. Hikmet Mizanoğlu
248. Hilmi Güvenal
249. Hira Doğrul
250. Hülya Polat
251. Hüseyin Göçer
252. Hüseyin Gönüllü
253. Hüseyin Sadoğlu
254. İbrahim Cerrah
255. İdil Elveriş
256. İhsan Derman
257. İlber Ortaylı
258. İlhan Arslan
259. İlhan Tekeli
260. İlker Erkan
261. İlknur üstün
262. İnci Erdem Artan
263. İpek üalışlar
264. İpek Evegi
265. İrfan Bozan
267. İshak Alaton
268. İskender Atakan
269. İsmail Cem
270. İştar Gözaydın
271. İzak Atiyas
272. İzzet Sedes
273. Kadir Tümer
274. Kahraman Eroğlu
275. Kemal Aslan
276. Kemal H. Karpat
277. Kemal Karaca
278. Kerem Türer
279. Korel Göymen
280. Korhan Gümüş
281. Kürşat Bumin
282. Levent Targu
283. Levent Yılmaz
284. Leyla Aktay
285. Lokman şahin
286. M. üağatay Okutan
287. M. Kamil Mutluer
288. M. Serdar Değirmencioğlu
289. M. Serdar Kabukçuoğlu
290. Mefaret Aktaş
291. Mehin üner
292. Mehmet Ali Babaoğlu
293. Mehmet Betil
294. Mehmet Gök
295. Mehmet Güç
296. Mehmet Kabasakal
297. Mehmet Karaca
298. Mehmet Uluğ
299. Mehmet Ural
300. Melih Kafa
301. Meliha Altunışık
302. Memet Güzelbeyoğlu
303. Menderes üınar
304. Mensur Akgün
305. Meral Danış Beşteş
306. Meral Mutlu
307. Mete Meleksoy
308. Mete Meleksoy
309. Mete Sayıcı
310. Mete Sohtaoğlu
311. Mete Tunçay
312. Metehan üorumluoğlu
313. Mıgırdıç Margosyan
314. Mihriban üuhadar
315. Mine Doğan
316. Mithat Bereket
317. Muammer Soysal
318. Muharrem üoşkun
319. Muhsin Kızılkaya
320. Muhteşem Ekenler
321. Murat Aksoy
322. Murat Bayar
323. Murat Belge
324. Murat üelikkan
325. Murat Doğulu
326. Murat Duruoğlu
327. Murat Güloğlu
328. Murat Lu
329. Murathan Mungan
330. Mustafa Arslantunalı
331. Mustafa Canbey
332. Mustafa Erdoğan
333. Mustafa Korkmaz
334. Mustafa Taviloğlu
335. N. Zafer Yenal
336. Nabi Avcı
337. Nadire Mater 
338. Nafiz Güder
339. Nalan Soyarık
340. Nalan Söylemez
341. Nazan Aksoy
342. Nazar Büyüm
343. Nazif Topçuoğlu
344. Nebahat Akkoç
345. Necat Erder
346. Necdet Sakaoğlu
347. Nergis Yazgan
348. Nermin Abadan Unat
349. Neslihan Kuzucu
350. Neşe Düzel
351. Neval Aydoğan
352. Nihal İncioğlu
353. Nihat Yel
354. Nil Mutluer
355. Nilgün Toker
356. Niyazi Zorlu
357. Nur Akgerman
358. Nuran Yıldırım
359. Nuray Mert
360. Nurettin Kılıç
361. Nurgül üelebi
362. Nurgül Polat
363. Nurhan Yentürk
364. Nuri üolakoğlu
365. Nuriye Akman
366. Oğuz üzerden
367. Oktay Barlas
368. Oktay Ekşi
369. Onur Tan
370. Orkun Yeşim
371. Osman Kavala
372. Osman Kaytazoğlu
373. Osman Zeki Konur
374. Oya Yalçın
375. Ozan Mısırlıoğlu
376. ümer Başbölük
377. ümer Faruk Gençkaya
378. ümer Madra
379. üzdemir İnce
380. üzden Sarıkaya
381. üzden Toprak
382. üzge Dayan
383. üzge Samancı
384. üzgecan Kunt
385. üzlem Bülbül
386. üzlem Dalkıran
387. Paul Mcmillen
388. Pınar üelik
389. Pınar Gökgün
390. Pınar Kür
391. Raffi Portakal
392. Ragıp Duran
393. Rahşan üzcan
394. Recep ünal
395. Recep Yeter
396. Refik Erzan
397. Reha Uz
398. Remzi Ayçiçek
399. Rona Aybay
400. Ruşen üakır
401. Sabih Ataç
402. Sabiha Senyücel
403. Sacit Kutlu
404. Salih Madra
405. Salim Uslu
406. Sami Kohen
407. Sanem Güner
408. Sanem üzyürek
409. Sarah Carpenter
410. Sarp Keskiner
411. Savaş Balkan
412. Seda Aydın
413. Seha L. Meray
414. Selah Kemaloğlu
415. Selcen Aksel
416. Selim Alguadiş
417. Selim İlkin
418. Selin Güzelay
419. Selma Gürbey
420. Sema Okumuş
421. Semra Somersan
422. Serap Yazıcı
423. Serap Zuvin
424. Seray Birol
425. Serdar Devrim
426. Serdar Erener
427. Serdar Farmaka
428. Sergun Ağar
429. Serhan Ada
430. Serhat Güvenç
431. Serkan ünlü
432. Serpil ülker
433. Serter Alkaya
434. Sevda Alankuş
435. Sevin Okyay
436. Sezai Madra
437. Sinan Erensü
438. Sinan ünal
439. Soli üzel
440. Suavi Aydın
441. Suay Aksoy
442. Süha Girişken
443. Sühan Cerrahoğlu
444. Süheyl Batum
445. Süleyman Doğan
446. Süreyya Ahıskalıoğlu
447. Sylvia Tiryaki
448. şahika Yüksel
449. şahin Alpay
450. şerif Erol
451. şerif Sayın
452. şeyma Ayık
453. şuhnaz Yılmaz
454. şule Demirkol
455. şule üzmen 
456. Taciser Ulaş Belge
457. Tamer Aker
458. Taner Ayanoğlu
459. Tanıl Bora
460. Tarhan Erdem
461. Tarık Zafer Tunaya
462. Tayfun Kısacık
463. Tayfun Poyraz
464. Toktamış Ateş
465. Tolga Dizmen
466. Tolga Korkut
467. Tolga Yalkın
468. Tuğba Ayık
469. Tuğba ünal
470. Tuğrul Eryılmaz
471. Tuğrul Kaçalay
472. Tuğrul Tekbulut
473. Tuna Bekleviç
474. Turgay Olcayto
475. Turgay ünalan
476. Turgut Tarhanlı
477. Tülay Acar
478. Tüzin Tüfekçi
479. Ufuk üzgirgin
480. Ufuk şanlı
481. Uğur Alacakaptan
482. Uğur Yücel
483. Umay Aktaş
484. Umut üksüzan
485. ümit Cizre
486. ümit Kardaş
487. ümit Kıvanç
488. ümmühan Sancak
489. ünal Zenginobuz
490. üstün Ergüder
491. üzeyir Koçyiğit
492. Vecdi Sayar
493. Volkan Ay
494. Volkan Aytar
495. Volkan Yılmaz
496. Vural Akışık
497. Yaprak Gürsoy
498. Yasemin Giritli İnceoğlu
499. Yasemin İlan
500. Yasemin Sözüer Akkas
501. Yasemin Yeşilırmak
502. Yavuz Baydar
503. Yavuz ünen
504. Yavuz üzgür
505. Yeşim Arat
506. Yeşim Başaran 
507. Yeşim Burul
508. Yeşim Demir
509. Yeşim M. Atamer
510. Yeşim Nur
511. Yeşim Yalman
512. Yıldırım Türker
513. Yılmaz Argüden
514. Yılmaz Esmer
515. Yiğit Ekmekçi
516. Yiğit Yalınkaya
517. Yurdaer Erkoca 
518. Yusuf Demir
519. Yücel Demirel
520. Zehra Ayman
521. Zekeriya Gülün
522. Zeki Sözer
523. Zeynep Aşkara
524. Zeynep Göğüş
525. Zeynep Saygı Devissher
526. Zeynep Yapar

----------


## altugdilli

Evet Açık Radyo'da çalıştığım bir dönem olmuştur (ki Soros'tan öncedir, Soros'la görüşmeler başladığında ben ayrıldım Açık Radyo'dan) ve yayınladığınız liste, radyo'nun internet sitesi Açık Site'de kurulduğu tarihten bu yana radyoya katkıda bulunanların listesidir. Babamı tanır ve bilirim çok iyi bir insandır, beni ninni masal yerine marş ve kurtuluş savaşı hikayeleri ile büyütmüştür, kim olduğu bellidir, o listeyi alıp olduğu gibi yayınlamak ne yetenekli ve terbiyeli bir harekettir sizin için? Araştırmadan, soruşturmadan ne hakla beni bu listede yayınlarsınız?

----------

